# '95 se-r



## ShizzER (Aug 8, 2005)

Here's my new car... stock for now! Lemme know whatchu think.
































































Plans are:
G20 ECU
JWT Pop Charger
B13 Intake Cam
Tein S-Techs
Volk Rays Gram Lights in Bronze
OEM CF Hood
CF Lip
JDM Lucino Grill and rear emblem

That's all, daily driver.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

DAMN...very clean for a '95! Plans for the future?!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Those pics look familiar....you on another nissan forum?

Still a nice car man.


----------



## ShizzER (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm on the sr20forums, put the same post on there member's ride section, so you mighta seen it there, and as for future plans, they are all listed after those pics. =]


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Makes me want to go out and buy another one! :thumbup:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

beautiful, you might wanna check out the SK group buy if you want a c/f lip, its currently on sr20forum.com


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

must have less than 5k miles... cause it seriously looks brand new! new paint job?  I love it!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ShizzER said:


> Plans are:
> G20 ECU
> JDM Lucino Grill and rear emblem


Good luck trying to find that ECU and may I suggest ditching the Lucino rear emblem idea.


----------



## ShizzER (Aug 8, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> Good luck trying to find that ECU and may I suggest ditching the Lucino rear emblem idea.


I'll find 'em both somewhere, just might take time. =] No rush.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

himbo said:


> beautiful, you might wanna check out the SK group buy if you want a c/f lip, its currently on sr20forum.com


hell, it looks like he lives about 30 minutes from Mike so he could run over to get the parts. Im more than likely going to buy Mikes other 200sx....


----------

